# Finished That Rock piece



## Evan Gamble (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.evangamble.com/music/rock.mp3

Remember that crappy rock piece i posted awhile back? Well i finished it took all the suggested post production mixing techniques and such into consideration and added vocals..

How is this for my first venture into rock? :?:


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet! I like Cake, maybe ill get my trumpet out! 8)

BTW I listen extensively to all those bands listed from Zepelin to Halen..just not the sound i was going for.

"rock" is a VERY broad genre


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks for the listen...opinion taken :D


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 3, 2005)

My friend used to like Cake and I always made fun of him.


----------



## Ed (Oct 3, 2005)

I think mjfijman will certianly make many friends here!!


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 3, 2005)

Because of honest replies? Have I gone colourblind is this forum actually tan coloured and I didn't notice? 8)


----------



## Ed (Oct 3, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Because of honest replies? Have I gone colourblind is this forum actually tan coloured and I didn't notice? 8)



Yea I agree, after all he hasnt called anyone a motherf**ker yet... .... ...


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 3, 2005)

Glad you agree already (as you know I win all arguements eventually anyways).


----------



## Ed (Oct 3, 2005)

mjfijman said:


> THis guy wants to buite my nipples again and he's got issues with abrassive use of language? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


i will assume you are joking.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 3, 2005)

Actually that's a quote of me saying I want to bite Ed's nipples again...


----------



## Ed (Oct 3, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Actually that's a quote of me saying I want to bite Ed's nipples again...



Mmmm, I didnt know you _wanted _to! 8)


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 3, 2005)

Uhmmm I always want to bite your nipples. What would make you think otherwise?


----------



## VIC (Oct 4, 2005)

*rock song*

I agree with fijman. There's no melody.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't think all rock songs need a melody. Rap songs don't have a melody. you can of course choose to like it or not, but i don't think not having a melody dooms a piece.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah but you know rap is just crap without the c.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 4, 2005)

I think the tune just needs to be in your face more. Double up the guitar tracks slam them on both speakers equally. Slap a limiter on them and push them hot. Then do the same with the drums. In the style you're going for I don't think melody or vocals is that important to make out. Just the impact and rush.

Jose


----------



## VIC (Oct 4, 2005)

wow!

Is this forum an elitest racist Forum? 

Rap has melody. Are you guys out of your minds? 

For example take 2Pac's "Gotta Keep Your Head Up"

It's uplifting and encouraging lyrics are backed by a soulful keyboard melody that he has to meet with his rythmic lyricism. It has a hook and it's catchy.

VIC


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 4, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I don't think all rock songs need a melody. Rap songs don't have a melody. you can of course choose to like it or not, but i don't think not having a melody dooms a piece.



Hey mister, I hope you've got your bannin' pants on.

I say ban everyone who joined in the last week


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 4, 2005)

I should be a mod. I'm always here and can ban with the best of them!


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree, you should be a mod. 

Send him some mod pants Fred.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 4, 2005)

Evan,

I really like it. The bass riff is catchy and driving. The drums/bass mix is very good, except for a snare that comes in in the middle end, that seems to be from another kit. It sounds so monophonic. The voice panned to one side kind of works - I don't know if you could have made the voice "fatter" and spread it over the mix or something. 

What drums was that?
And what bass?


----------



## jc5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Marsdy said:


> I agree, you should be a mod.
> 
> Send him some mod pants Fred.



I don't know - I think you are making too many assumptions here. Who is to say that Choco and Craig where pants at all?
Ane while we're at it, ya got yourself those spiffy space monkey pants - but what did you do with the monkey? :?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm actually not wearing any pants right now. I like to feel the cool breeze on me...although my chair has started to smell strange lately.


----------



## Lex (Oct 4, 2005)

I like the way u rap....riffs are cool..the only thing is that the bass is horrible..be a man and change it!

Alex


----------



## Lex (Oct 4, 2005)

VIC said:


> wow!
> 
> Is this forum an elitest racist Forum?
> 
> ...



Hey u are Gary arn't u?

Alex


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 4, 2005)

jc5 said:


> Marsdy said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, you should be a mod.
> ...



He he.
Well I know Craig likes to go commando. Not sure about Choco though. Actually, maybe I should send Choco the monkey since his home made Real Doll must be getting a bit threadbare by now.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 4, 2005)

For you Choco; http://www.freeballersofamerica.com/ or perhaps your already a member?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 4, 2005)

I was one of the original members but was thrown out long ago for my radical views.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 4, 2005)

VIC said:


> wow!
> 
> Is this forum an elitest racist Forum?
> 
> ...



sorry, I rushed my post...some rap has no melody....and i was not condeming the medium.


----------



## Ed (Oct 4, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I don't think all rock songs need a melody. Rap songs don't have a melody. you can of course choose to like it or not, but i don't think not having a melody dooms a piece.



I agree, especially as really heavy metal songs have no melody whatsoever.

Ed


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 4, 2005)

Actually, Im starting to think that no songs have melody these days unless its ripped off from a song dating back 20+ years ago....


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 4, 2005)

the reason for lack of melody, for one is because we (my roommate did the vocals) were going for that cake style.

second reason is that neither of us can sing real well :wink: 

The reason i did this piece was to explore a new style, i can't sing or play guitar so it kinda limits me

What was used was..

Stormdrum Rock Kit 1/reverse affects
Monzters Guitars
K2 Real Bass
K2 Acoustic Guitar
and finally roommate (plus me doing the count off)

i put a beefier mix up to..panned the vocals and guitars..added some compression


----------



## Ed (Oct 5, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> Monzters Guitars



Arent those the ones someone nicknamed "wimpy guitars" a while ago? Aret they like $ 200 or something?

Ed


----------



## José Herring (Oct 5, 2005)

No that was another set of samples. Monterz is actually pretty decent sounding in my book.

Jose


----------



## Ed (Oct 5, 2005)

Okay i finially got round to downloading the track.  

Actually i was surprised, its not that bad consideirng youve never done rock before. 

The main thing i found was the vocals pull the rest of it down. Now they sound decently recorded but I just dont think it really works, if it "fit" the music more it might work in a kind of way but not like this, like more like rapping with a rock instruments, than just straight rock. But that can sound good. Listen to Rage Against the Machine to hear how you should try and go about approaching that kind of thing.

The next thing I noticed is the lack of a top line. You dont HAVE to have a melody with metal but I think you need a top line of some kind yours is all bass and the guiatrs and they arent really doing much. At the moment the voice is your top line and I refer you to the paragraph above.  Or maybe I just think the guitars and bass need to be punchier, know what I mean?

Still, the drums are very well programmed imo, its better than I could do but then I havent tried. 

Ed


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 5, 2005)

hey Evan,

disclaimer: I can only write as a music fan, not as someone who actually knows how

for rock, it would need some more shredding and screaming, despair, agony, triumph, bitterness, beauty wrought from misery, a little less cerebral and more brainstem-to-the-tailbone animality, less office-worker or college-student

even if that is all faked and faked well 

the instrumental part does rock and should be brought forward

as mentioned, there is a mismatch between the vocals and the rest, but the vocals are delivered consistently, which is a good thing, considering that each of us only has a certain range and timbre to work with ... I would drop the count-in though

the local music want-ads often list "rock band ISO screamer" ... so that ability is a special talent and skill

but there is certainly a place for contrasting vocals in the world, e.g., Linkin Park, whom I happen to like, the lyrical harm-no-one guy and the tougher-would-rather-not-destroy guy -- it's like The Brothers Karamazov in a way -- and it seems like you have some contrasting vocals going on already, so maybe increase the contrast

also, for other pieces you might do, less wordy lyrics give the vocalist(s) more room to sail texturally ...


----------



## Jackull (Oct 5, 2005)

Evan,

Considering that it was all programmed except the vox..., I think it's a good track. It may not be the style you're up to but try putting some Jon Lord's type organ. (PM'd)

jackuLL


----------

